# Checking licenses



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

I have probably fished on average 50 days a year for the past 15+ years in Utah and have my license checked a grand total of two times. The majority of my fishing is done at places that aren't exactly off the beaten path i.e. Provo River, Utah Lake, Strawberry, Scofield etc. I just find it odd that I am hardly ever asked by an officer to see my license. How often do you guys get checked?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Been checked 3 times in the last 3 years.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

been checked once in my life for fishing liscense - bear lake, 1987. been checked twice in the field for hunting liscense. its a good thing to look like an honest man. its better to be one.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I get cheched when ice fishing more than I do in warmer weather.
They will often watch you from a distance and only talk to you if something looks suspicious to them.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Been checked one time in 10 years. Funny because I usually proactively approach CO's sometimes that have some really good intel.. But they never ask me for my license..


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Last I got checked was on the Weber, when it was legal to use bait... :|


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I think there was only twice this year up at strawberry that I WASNT checked out of about 15 trips. I have been checked quite a few times over the past couple of years. 3 or 4 times at scofield, at fishlake, weber and provo river. The guy that even checked it a few times was dressed as a regular fisherman. Poles, tackle box & all!!!


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

In Utah in the last 20 years I have been checked twice. Both times were at Utah Lake. That was back in the early 90's. In Neveda out at South Fork Resorvoir its been every time I have been out there.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Tribal Lands are different....a dozen times a year or more..


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Never been checked when fishing. Ever. Anywhere I've fished in many states. 

Neven been checked while hunting either. Only hunting checks have been when I stopped at checkpoints. But never approached in the field/water and checked.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

ya'll must look guilty, i've never been checked once and i am 28. Could be my boyish looks though, they probably don't think i am old enough to need one yet. I know that the day i forget my license will be the day they check me though, so i am very careful, i have also had CO's check everyone in my party and skip me 8)


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

in the past ten years i have only been checked twice once at burraston ponds and once at moon lake but out hunting i have never been checked at all but the fish cops stop to chat but never ask to see my license


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

I was checked 3 times last year once at willard 2 times at strawberry. But prior to that I hadn't been check since 2003 or 4 when I accidental parked in private property by lost creek. :roll:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

We've had numerous creel surveys by DWR while ice fish'n but not once have we had our licences checked including while soft water fish'n. 

Last year early season just pulled the boat out and wiping it down at Willard had a full-blown boat safety inspection done...never asked to see a license.

Now for my son 17 yo at the time...he and a couple friends went up to Logan to fish for Trout... finished fish'n walking back and sha-whamo checked licenses expired result $93 dollar ticket for him and each of his friends. Hate to say I told him so but we warned him to ensure he had a valid license :roll: . Kids can't tell them a thing our provide advise...he learned a valuable $$ lesson.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Been checked 3 times in 21 years of fishing/hunting and seen CO's many other times. One guy in a group asked one why he did not check our permission slips and licenses and he said that there was no need just from our behavior, to which we had to laugh based on some of the characters in our group. However, minutes later he handed out a total of 8 violations to 3 "hunters" for no orange, hunting on a filled tag and trespassing...


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

I've only been checked twice while fishing, both times at Strawberry. This last check was two weeks ago and woops....I accidentally had an expired license (only expired by 2 weeks, but still expired all the same). The fish cop was really cool about it and made me go buy a new license at the marina instead of issuing me a ticket. Whew, got off lucky I guess.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm 26 and I have only been check twice and I believe both times were at a Community pond. Been fishing since I was 2


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Never been checked while fishing. Have only been checked twice while hunting. Been hunting for 16 years and fishing for 20+. Have run into DWR/sherriffs in the field more time than I can remember though. Most just want to chat it up a bit and see how the hunting/fishing is.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Not too ofter in many years of fishing and hunting, I have not kept track.

However one time on Lake Powell we were checked 3 times, once by the Utah fish and game, once by the Arizona game and fish and once by the Utah Parks Dept, yep....they also asked for our license's.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Do you need to be checked???

While you might not have been asked for your license, I would imagine that you have probably been watched for suspicious activity. Had you not had a fishing license, would have acted as calmly as you did when the CO was watching you? Talking to you?

Are license infractions the main problem that Conservation Officers are watching for? Maybe their goals and intentions are in other areas -- bag limits, drugs, methods, etc?

People complain all the time about not getting asked to show their fishing license -- I complain when I have to show it. 

Creel surveys are often done by DWR employees that are not law enforcement officials. They are out to collect statistics on the fishery -- not to check anglers for licenses.

While you may not have been asked to provide your license, you were probably watched and "checked" for other infractions that may be more serious.

just my take...


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

PBH said:


> Do you need to be checked???
> 
> While you might not have been asked for your license, I would imagine that you have probably been watched for suspicious activity. Had you not had a fishing license, would have acted as calmly as you did when the CO was watching you? Talking to you?
> 
> ...


I have fished when I left the license at home. The one tiem I did I knew I was taking a chance and a DWR guy came over to talk. I thought I was toast and was a littel nervous, but knew I had a valid license so I wasnt to worried about having to contend it. He never asked even though I felt like I was acting different.

The one time I was watched for suspicious activity was at strawberry. We could see him looking at us through the binoculars. A fwe wminutes later he made his way down to us throwing out accusations of having extra pole hidden in the brush. He searched the brush like an idiot for several minutes before chastizing us and leaving. Never asked for a license.

So while your arguement seems to make sense and be valid I myself have not seen this. I think it has more to do with the attitude of the LEO and whether or not his sixth sense tells him there is something wrong.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

A few years back we were fishing on Panguitch Lake and a DWR officer came up to talk to us, real friendly and we started shooting the bull with him and telling stories.

Well he said he was off duty ice fishing one day with a few of his buddies and one or two of them were also off duty DWR officers, when they could see a DWR officer going around checking license's, he said it was a rookie and told his friends who he was, as he got closer to the group and started walking toward them he said one of his buddies jumped up threw down his pole and started running away, the rookie took off after him slipping and sliding on the ice, the guy that took off started laughing so hard he fell down with the rookie right on him, they were all laughing so hard it took the rookie a few minutes to figure out he was the brunt of the joke.


----------



## killdeer (Dec 9, 2009)

I have been checked twice in over fifty years of fishing. One on the ice and once walking out of a lake on the Boulder. That CO was armed to the teeth and had the biggest, meanest looking dog I have ever seen with him. He was professional and we were in compliance. I only have my drivers license checked when I'm not in compliance (more than twice, but not much more).


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

killdeer said:


> I only have my drivers license checked when I'm not in compliance (more than twice, but not much more).


I wonder if people would be "happy" to get pulled over and asked for their drivers license when not doing anything wrong? Anglers seem to appear to be odd, and want to be checked even when they are out of compliance (see truemule's response).

I imagine that there are other "worse" things that are being looked for other than license compliance. I'm sure glad that I am not harassed to provide my license every time I head out to do some fishing. I would guess i get asked for mine at least once a year.

I have NEVER been asked to provide my license when fishing in Wyoming, Idaho, Montana, or British Columbia.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

PBH said:


> killdeer said:
> 
> 
> > I only have my drivers license checked when I'm not in compliance (more than twice, but not much more).
> ...


Where sis I say or even Imply that I WANTED to be checked?


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I use to never get checked but the past 2 or 3 years I have been checked numerous times. They patrol Deer Creek pretty heavy. Also been checked on the boulder mountain, strawberry, scofield, and lakes and rivers that I would've never guessed to see a warden.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

PBH....I would prefer that "they" ask me for a license, other than sit and watch me through a high power scope like maybe a pervert or a weirdo would do.... _(O)_


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I get checked constantly.

But I look like a criminal and a guy that would resort to dynamite to catch a fish.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I get checked constantly.
> 
> But I look like a criminal and a guy that would resort to dynamite to catch a fish.


Especially if you look anything like that Goober in your avatar. -_O-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > I get checked constantly.
> ...


 :mrgreen:


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

I've been checked several times over the years, mainly on the Provo R. I've been checked at Scofield and Big Cottonwood Creek. The last time I was checked was Deer Creek Reservoir in '08. The officer had to walk about a half-mile down the RR tracks to get to me (I was in my float tube). I was on my way in anyway to leave and he asked for my ID. I showed him and thanked him for doing his job. He said there were reports of people taking craploads of bass out of that area, including many over 12". I said that that would explain the drop in my success over the last few years in that part of the lake.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've been checked once in the past 20 years, it was at the strawberry cleaning station 2 years ago, we had a full limit of big kokes that caused more than a few people to wander over and gawk at (with the occasional idiot that argues they are cutts). Anyway one of them was an officer that came over to see what the ruckus was. She was very surprised to see the catch and then congratulated us and hit us up for fishing tips (lol). She started to walk off and stopped and said "I guess I should check your license". We showed the valid licenses and she said thanks and went on her way.


-DallanC


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Twice. One of which was this past summer(09). My brother and I had canoed into the back of China Lake. It was near dusk and we heard something coming through the brush. We thought it could not be human, being so close to dark and a good mile from any trail. Sure enough, two officers popped out and asked to see my license. We had been camping all weekend and I had forgotten it in another pair of pants back at my jeep. They made me get out of the canoe and walk back with them to my vehicle, in the dark, and no lights and no trail. We arrived at my jeep in pitch black and I had to wait for my brother to row back, because I left my keys in my vest, in the canoe! After all that, I was able to proudly show them a valid license, and they left without anything said. No "Sorry for troubling you". Ruined my night of fishing..


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I was checked twice ever in the last 30 years, Provo river and Scofield. They caught me at Scofield so I guess is was worth their time. And cost me $106 and that was alot in 1982.


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

In the last 3 years, i've been fishing to minersville about 35ish times never been checked, Kolob 15ish times never been checked, Otter 10ish times never been checked, Panguitch about 10 times got checked 3 times all on the ice. I have a lifetime fishing license but forgot it one of the times i got checked at panguitch and he made me go buy a 1 day license. I guess its a law that even if you have a license and they could proove it by calling it in that you can't fish without it on you.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I get checked more often when I'm hunting than when I'm fishing. Almost every year!


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Maybe a dozen or so times in 10 years. Mostly on the ice or when fishing in crowds.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Interesting thread. The variability is amazing..

I've been checked dozens of times over the last twenty years or so. Sometimes I haven't been checked for a couple of years in a row, the checks seem to be in spurts. It seems like it's all being in the right place at the right time or wrong place at the wrong time for others. I seem to get checked at least every other year on hunts too.

I welcome checks by CO's and have never been cited. It's good to see them out doing their job.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I actually got checked today up at the Berry. We were FAR away from other people and 2 Co's pulled up on a couple of snowmobiles. Bad thing was one guy in our group forgot his wallet this morning, he called his brother & said he was running back home to get it, the bro said "awwwh forget about it. Where were going we wont get checked anyway" :lol: . Ticket was issued!!!! :shock:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

A few years back when perch fishing was good at Rockport I got checked by the same fish cop two days in a row I had my limit two days in a row and he wanted to know if I had eaten them all of course I had so there wasnt a problem. this year i got checked twice hunting once on the antelope hunt and once on the late season cow hunt.


----------



## old timer (Jan 15, 2010)

Go to Bear Lake and do the Cisco thing, YOU WILL get checked and have your Cisco counted. We have done the Cisco thing for several years and every time we have been checked by more than one person and have had our Cisco counted by more than one person. GOOD nice to be checked.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Ton_Def said:


> After all that, I was able to proudly show them a valid license, and they left without anything said. No "Sorry for troubling you". Ruined my night of fishing..


Damned if you do, and damned if you don't for the DWR. Most people appear to be upset that they don't get checked. In this case, the guy seems upset because he got checked when he didn't have his license. I say "kudos" to the CO's for making you go get your license!!



Jeremy28 said:


> In the last 3 years, i've been fishing to minersville about 35ish times never been checked, Kolob 15ish times never been checked, Otter 10ish times never been checked, Panguitch about 10 times got checked 3 times all on the ice...


Like I mentioned in a previous post, you have to consider what the CO's are looking for. At Kolob and Minersville, I don't believe that license compliance is the primary focus. I would think that fishing methods are a bigger issue (artificial only waters) than license compliance. So, even though you were never asked for a license, I would contend that you were probably "checked" for fishing method from a distance. Someone else mentioned COs watching you through optics from a distance. Typically, you can tell if someone is fishing using an illegal method from a distance. If you were fishing using legal methods at Kolob and Minersville, why not leave you be to continue to fish? Same thing could go for Otter Creek were bag limits might be a larger issue than license compliance.

How many times have you been stopped and checked for open containers while driving down the freeway? I never have. It all depends on what the COs goals are. What are they out looking for? Do you fit into that category?


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

I was checked on Jan.3 at Pineview. I used to fly fish the Provo River weekly and was often checked, one time I couldn't find my license, it was winter and the license was with my ice gear. I got out of the river and practically undressed trying to find the thing, I was cited and had to send a copy of my license to the officials in Heber City. The officer was very polite, said that she understood my mistake but I had to leave the river. On the river they glass you or they run down the river in a kayak. I have been checked dozens of times. The more you fish the more often you see the officers. They are great to talk to.


----------



## wayner33 (Dec 11, 2007)

I work as a camp host at the Spanish Oaks Reservoir. The officers with find me before they approach anyone and ask if I have checked lately, or if there are any near their limit. Then they will go upon the hill and glass for a good hour before they proceed onto the reservoir. When they observe from the hill they are taking notes, who is tending what poles and how many - what kids are with which adults - who is keeping fish and who is releasing fish. Sometimes when one officer starts checking the other stands by the exit in case some leave, which they do. They come at least once a week. When the bow hunt starts they slow way off.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

PBH said:


> Ton_Def said:
> 
> 
> > After all that, I was able to proudly show them a valid license, and they left without anything said. No "Sorry for troubling you". Ruined my night of fishing..
> ...


Never said what they did was "wrong", it's their job. Us being the only ones on a lake, a mile from any road, and no trail to the back, making me walk back with them "holding my hand", was a little extreme. I just would have expected a little courtesy, after it was proven I was in compliance. Haven't you ever been stopped by a law enforcement official, and felt in some way it was an "inconvienience"?



PBH said:


> How many times have you been stopped and checked for open containers while driving down the freeway? I never have. It all depends on what the COs goals are. What are they out looking for? Do you fit into that category?


My point. What was it that red flagged us? I surely wasn't doing anything illegal. I don't look to be a criminal, at least I don't think I do.


----------



## Oaks (Nov 16, 2007)

I think this is an interesting thread to read. All of the comments from the quantity of random checks to the results of the checks is somewhat revealing. I find it interesting (not in a judgmental way) how many of us don’t have our license with us when we fish or we do not realize they have expired. I tend to be a little paranoid about having the paperwork with me and making sure it is currant. Now that the fishing licenses are good for one year after purchase it is hard for me to remember the expiration date. In the old days when they expired at the first of the year you always knew when it they were due. I’m not lobbing for a change just a heads up not to forget to check before you go.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

I love to get checked for a license. I proudly tell them that I haven't bought a license in 18 years! They get all huffy and want to start writing a citation. Then I tell them that I have a lifetime license. They usually get a pretty good laugh out of it.

The C.O. who works Minersville does a lot of checking with optics. He does a fair amount of checking with a fishing pole in his hand too. The part that I hate is that he never asks for my license any more. He will stop by and ask me about the fishing, and if I've seen anything going on that shouldn't be. He ought to know by now that if there is anybody using bait, or keeping fish that they shouldn't, that I'd be calling him, or the poaching hot line. I kinda feel like those fish are mine, and anybody breaking the rules is stealing "my" fish. I hope everybody feels like the guy who is cheating, is taking something from the rest of us who aren't.

Fishrmn


----------



## cosmo71 (Aug 12, 2009)

Never been checked! I have fished in Utah for 20+ years and during the spring-fall season I am on the water at least once a week.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I've been checked twice in the past 3 years. Once at Quail Creek, and once at Panguitch (on the ice).


----------



## mzshooter (Apr 8, 2008)

I have only been checked twice in my 24 years of needing a license and I don't know if the last one really counted! 
I was fishing out of my bass boat in AF boat harbor and one of the local friendly DWR officer was checking licenses on some of the shore fisherman. One man, getting a warning for using more than two hooks on a line, asked, " why don't you check the boaters like you check us." the officer yelled out at me, "do you have a license." I said, "YES." he said, "OK." looked back a the man and said, " Do you really think a guy with a $20,000 boat that is down here two or three times a week, would be fishing without a license? Then he got in his truck and left.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i was checked today at deer creek for my license the fishcops truged through all the slush to make sure everything was all ok and kosher and they were also using binos for a few hours before they even walked out to check im glad they were there they caught a few people today and this makes it my third time ever getting checked


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

They checked me too for my License and wanted to see my Fish. The Brunette fish cop was so good looking, I wish I would have got a picture of her.


----------



## ruddy (Nov 10, 2009)

They checked me to, but they waited until i made it to there truck. It was nice to see them out there. I saw a guy getting a ticket back at his truck, he didn't seem to happy.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

blueboy22 said:


> They checked me too for my License and wanted to see my Fish. The Brunette fish cop was so good looking, I wish I would have got a picture of her.


She checked me while I was fishing Wallsburg Creek. She was across the creek at a beaver dam, checking some folks and she just told me to hold up my license.

??

She was way too far to see anything, but considering the people she checked first (violation), I don't think I was the reason she hiked down.

And yes, she's easy on the eyes.

I get checked quite a bit. At least a few times per year. I guess I look suspicious. It seems to be only when I'm shore fishing or on the Provo. When I'm on my tube, they tend to leave me alone.

A year and a half ago, I hiked in to Academy Mill and had a CO scare the crap out of me when he materialized out of nowhere. We had a good chat and he told me that he loves seeing cars by the trailhead because he likes the nature hike. He didn't even get spooked about the sidearm I was packing (although I wouldn't go around sneaking up on armed people in the woods).

Getting checked is just part of fishing. I'd be annoyed if it happened all the time (like I was being targeted), but here and there is expected, and no problem at all.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Once while I was fishing on the far side of the Green River, an Officer on the other side asked me to hole up my license.
I did and the Officer used a pair of field glasses to look at my license.
I didn't think that he would be able to see much through them but after looking, he said thanks and my name.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Grandpa D said:


> Once while I was fishing on the far side of the Green River, an Officer on the other side asked me to hole up my license.
> I did and the Officer used a pair of field glasses to look at my license.
> I didn't think that he would be able to see much through them but after looking, he said thanks and my name.


That's quite funny "work smarter not harder"


----------



## mrdanner (Sep 21, 2009)

Fishing at community ponds I get check quit offen, to the point the guy knows me by sight and name and we useally have a good chat.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Fishing this weekend in a huge windstorm we were the only ones on the lake we were hunkered down in our tent when we hear outside our tent door open up fish and game. So now I have been checked 2x in my life.


----------



## mickeyfinn (Oct 3, 2007)

I haven't been checked in years, both hunting and fishing, though I've seen officers numerous times. I just started to assume that since all the state of utah departments can be networked together, they can run the license plate on my truck and see if I have a valid license or tag. I don't generally fish or hunt in a crowd so it's easy to identify me to my vehicle. I don't know if this is really happening but it would surprise me if it wasn't. It doesn't bother me when they do check me, I just figured they came up with a way to make their job easier and safer.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

While I was float tubing, I had to pull my license out. It wasn't the easiest things to do because of the waders, and trying not to tip over. The officer was using bino's to read the names. Two people in a boat didn't have their's it was funny.


----------



## Wilford (Mar 31, 2009)

Back in the day, a group of us went up in the Uinta's just as early as we could get in. Late June or early July as I remember.. I was quite surprised to see a couple of CO's already camped in there that early. One morning as we were riding horses to a lake, the two CO's on horses approached us and asked about fishing. We told them that it had been quite good. We also asked directions to a lake, supposedly a short distance, which we had been unable to find. They said to follow them and the would take us to it. We had gone about a mile when they stopped and pointed, saying that the lake was a couple of hundred yards away through the trees. We thanked them and found the lake. We were all catching fish when we saw two guys riding horses through the trees towards us. It was the CO's and they asked for our licenses. All of our group could produce one except me. I even rode back to camp while they waited, to no avail. Although I truly had a license, just couldn't produce it. I wan't as upset about getting a ticket as I was about their method in catching us. To make a long story short, I did nothing about the ticket. Long about the end of October I decided that I wanted to go fishing in the Uinta Basin. I figured that I should call and see if I could take care of the ticket. I tried to get in touch with the justice of the peace where I was directed. It took a couple of phone calls and a few days. I got a hold of him the day after election day. He had been defeated. He told me not to worry about the ticket, that he would take care of it. I have always had my license with me ever since.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Remember when everone had a Plastic Cover for there licenses with a pin on it so you could ware it on your Shirt or Hat, A lot of people kept it in there Tackle Box. Ha, ha


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Well its been along time but I got my checked today and fish lake.


----------

